
Anchor Physics Simulator in JavaScript - pjama
http://pjama.github.io/projects/anchor-physics/
======
strainer
From an oversimplified perspective, I reckon Euler and Verlet and Leapfrog
integration are quite basic and quite similar. Euler is the simplest
imaginable scheme (ignoring fine math insights) of step by step calculations
of position, velocity, acceleration.

Leapfrog is the same process as Euler integration, except the velocity values
are initially nudged to set their state to the middle of the update timestep
so that when the timestep is applied from t to t+1, the velocity applied is
middle/average of that step (at t+0.5)

Verlet integration noted by this project, seems to be essentially Leapfrog
integration, while not storing velocity data explicitly-separately from
position information.

From a programming perspective, these seem to be very basic and similar
integration schemes which can be overcomplicated by mathematical descriptions.
I have programmed and used leapfrog basically. The Rebound engine includes
some tasty looking advanced integration schemes where the fine math seems more
necessary to grasp what is being calculated.

------
FLUX-YOU
>this._boat = new Boat(); // I wish it were this easy.

You and me both

------
notum
Adjusting chain weight makes the chain stretch, is this detail outside of the
scope of this demo?

~~~
emmelaich
Surely too little stretch for the typical anchor chain length?

------
GrumpyNl
Make the water deep enough (max depth) and it will drag.

~~~
logicallee
it's supposed to, right? (because there is less friction with the bottom)

------
Safety1stClyde
Just set the wind and depth to maximum to make it drag.

